# Kerfing Plane



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

As Mark TWW would say, only those of us of the "galoot" persuasion might appreciate this amazing and unique hand tool. Go to time mark 2:40 to see it in action. I thought this was the coolest thing I've seen in a long time.





View on YouTube


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

That is sweet.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I've seen kerfing planes being used before,but I've never seen someone use one while balancing a pile of ropes on thier head.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Makes sense.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

So that's how it was done before bandsaws! While I use handplanes, I think I'll just keep my bandsaw.


----------



## ZacharyD (Oct 2, 2009)

Neat tool. No historical precedent for it, of course, but neat nevertheless.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

> Neat tool. No historical precedent for it, of course, but neat nevertheless.
> 
> - ZacharyD


That's not quite an accurate statement Zachary…

Article linked below

Everything Old is New Again


----------



## ZacharyD (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm familiar with the example in your link. Mid-19th century doesn't exactly explain how resawing was done prior to the bandsaw. That's all I was saying  Perhaps I should have been more descriptive in my post. It is very easy to appear to be a jerk in an online post, as it appears I may have been.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm quite sure that you are familiar with the example in my link since I pointed you directly to it.

If you had actually been familiar with the link that I put in this post 30 seconds before you read it here, you would not have said that there is no historical precedent for it, because the historical precedent is staring you right in the face in that article.

As far as resawing prior to the band saw, that was not even part of the subject of the original post, which was simply intended to share the idea of the kerfing plane, hence the title "Kerfing Plane".


----------

